# I need help with my English Bulldog!



## macksmommy (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 6 month old English Bulldog. He is a sweet dog but he won't get house broken and i don't know what to do. I take his out, tell him to go potty and he doesn't listen. So i leave him outside to go to the bathroom. I bring him in and he pees and poops on the carpet. He knows its wrong and sometimes he goes and hides to poop. If that doesn't get fixed soon my parents will make me get rid of him. Another thing is... when i lay down with my daughter to get her to sleep he jumps up by my feet and will bite them hard. If i move them he will bite my legs and any other body part he can get at. He never tries to get my daughter just me. So is that a jealousy thing? I try to pet him and stuff while i'm with my daughter but he just bites and growls at me. Is there anything i can do for the biting and going bathroom in the house?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I have not heard mention of a crate. If he is getting a chance to potty in the house at all, you are going to have an extra hard time house braking him.There are a lot of good post on here about house training. I would suggest you finding them.As far as playing when you are laying with your daughter, well again a crate would come in handy, he is just a pup.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Your dog does not know it's wrong to potty in the house. He has only learned that it's only okay to potty out of your sight. You have left your dog outside alone to potty, instead of going out with him and praising him up when he goes. This could be one reason why he is still pottying in the house and especially out of sight.

I agree that you do need a crate. Here is how I potty trained my corgi pup, who is now 10 months old and reliable in the house:

When I got Shippo, he was 12 weeks old, so I was able to keep him in his crate for a maximum of 3 hours at a time when I was not there or was sleeping. This was his potty schedule:

Immediately after leaving the crate
After eating/drinking
After playing
After sleeping
Before going back in the crate

If you take him outside and he does not go potty, he should be taken straight back inside and crated again for another 30 minutes or so. After that, try again. He will eventually potty outside and when he does, praise him up. After he has pottied, he should be able to play for 30 minutes to an hour before going potty again.

To help with this, another great method to keep him from running off and pottying out of sight is tethering. Basically, this is leashing him in the house. Shippo was tethered to me for the first few months he was here, and also tethered some more if we had any setbacks in potty training, to make sure he did not do it again. I have just moved, so I tether him frequently here until I'm sure he won't have any accidents, as dogs normally can have some setbacks in a new house.

So, you're probably going to have to stop letting your pup out alone to potty. He needs to learn that pottying in your presence is a good thing. I hope this helps.

Also, for the record, dogs do not do things out of spite. The biting is not out of jealousy. It is probably either rough play biting or some kind of possessiveness. Both of which should be addressed.


----------

